# 2021 WB Gift Swap



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ok guys and gals. @ironman123 (Ray) posted something in another thread that got me to thinking. I'm starting the 2021 WB gift exchange. I wish we could have done this earlier but I think it will work better now due to the USPS being so slow around the holidays. How it goes is you sign up and when the cutoff is here, you will be paired with someone (by random pairing generator). You will need to exchange addresses (via PM). I'll set a date that you need to have it mailed by. You can send wood or something you've made with wood (hollow forms, pens, boxes, blanks, etc.). Turners, flat workers, casters, carvers or just sawyers can join.
Just remember this is just like getting gifts from others, you may not get something as good. But please if you sign up, make sure you send something you would be happy to receive yourself.

Let's do the sign up cutoff on January 1, 2022 at 7 pm EST. The ship by date will be February 1. That will give everyone a while if they wanna make something. Ànd as always, banter and jabs is great in the forum.

If you want to sign up, post in the thread and I'll try and keep an up to date list going. If someone sees I've missed one, let me know. Thanks. So let's get this thing started....

***UPDATE*** it can be up to a LFRB or gamebox depending on value

I'M IN!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Is it going to be a straight exchange between two people, or more of a secret Santa where the person receiving the gift doesn't know who their Santa is until they receive the gift?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It will be a straight exchange. You will have to PM to get their address.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Forgot to add to last message that I'm in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

What are the gift parameters? 
Say I give a mini snowman, and get a crazy figured half log of snakewood in exchange. That wouldn't be a fair exchange.
Just saying....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No gift parameters. Just a chance we take. Just like getting gifts. But hopefully people take it to heart that you should be happy if you were to get what you send.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

And if someone sends a snakewood log, it MUST go to the OP.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Bean_counter

I’m in but a large flat rate wow man. All my stuff is small

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> And if someone sends a snakewood log, it MUST go to the admin.


Fixed your post.
You're welcome.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bean_counter

ripjack13 said:


> Fixed your post.
> You're welcome.


Isn’t he admin also?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nope. Just a lowly mod

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> All my stuff is small


No personal info is allowed in the open forum Mikey

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Tony

I'm in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Would everyone like it better if I didn't have a box size requirement? Depending on the value of the gift you are sending?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

You willing to put me in for a tie breaker? That is, if you get to zero hour and need to even the number, throw my name in the hat and let me know that I am on. It usually takes a bit of sorting out for me to use only a lfrb so I shouldn't need a terribly long notice.
If you need to swap trailer loads... I can start in any of 3 categories as early as Friday morning
Forlorn and derelict furniture projects,
Random scraps of weird sawmill products,
Scrapped mechanical marvels 
...Anyway, a size /or dollar range might be a handy.frame of reference but I am fine with any parameters set. They are your choice as moderator.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Would everyone like it better if I didn't have a box size requirement? Depending on the value of the gift you are sending?


Could say something like "up to a LFRB or gamebox depending on value" that at least gives everybody a frame of reference. That way Marc knows that a MFRB full of snake wood would be perfectly acceptable to me when it arrives. I would never expect him to send me his entire stash....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Size requirements updated in original post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

A pen (as mentioned in your original post) will fit in a LFRB but would travel more economically in a SFRB.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

I really think @Mike1950 should be permitted to ship up to 50lbs of Big Leaf Maple Burl via FedEx.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ah the  won't get in. He doesn't need anything. Especially after seeing those last loads of junky maple burl he gets.  Unless you wanna send him some carbide bandsaw blades

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Barb

I'm in. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Eric Rorabaugh
@trc65
@Bean_counter
@Tony
@Barb
@Mike1950
@TimR 

On stand by
@2feathers Creative Making


----------



## Tony

Just put @2feathers Creative Making on in there, I can do 2 if need be.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Just put @2feathers Creative Making on in there, I can do 2 if need be.


I will participate. I have one one helluva pile of burl sawdust. Some assembly req.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Barb

Mike1950 said:


> I will participate. I have one one helluva pile of burl sawdust. Some assembly req.


Nice! Your pile of sawdust might attract a lot more people to this event. :)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR

Count me in, .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rocking RP

I’m in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

> Just remember this is just like getting gifts from others, you may not get something as good.


I'll toss my name in the hat but only because Eric included the above clause.... everyone start saying your "please not Doug, please not Doug" prayer.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Wildthings

How about a mounted duck on a piece of "Driftwood"? Does that meet the size parameters? or any of the parameters?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Eric Rorabaugh
trc65
Bean_counter
Tony
Barb
Mike1950
TimR
2feathers Creative Making
Rocking RP
DLJeffs
Tom Smart
Rob3232


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> How about a mounted duck on a piece of "Driftwood"? Does that meet the size parameters? or any of the parameters?


Well, yeah! But I ain’t makin the rules, so only maybe.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Absolutely does Barry. That would be sweet

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Sign me up, Eric. Guess I shoulda said the earlier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232

I’m in! Here is a teaser

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ripjack13

Nice....


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> How about a mounted duck on a piece of "Driftwood"? Does that meet the size parameters? or any of the parameters?


I'll see your duck with a couple framed photos of a quail and a hummingbird.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> I'll see your duck with a couple framed photos of a quail and a hummingbird.


WOODEN frames??


----------



## Bob Ireland

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Eric Rorabaugh
trc65
Bean_counter
Tony
Barb
Mike1950
TimR
2feathers Creative Making
Rocking RP
DLJeffs
Tom Smart
Rob3232
Bob Ireland

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> WOODEN frames??


Don't be silly. I thought I'd pick up some aluminium bar stock...

Sheesh, you'd think this was a woodworking site or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Steve in VA

I've been offline a lot lately, but am back in the mix and would love to participate. Thanks for coordinating this Eric!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Don't be silly. I thought I'd pick up some aluminium bar stock...
> 
> Sheesh, you'd think this was a woodworking site or something.


*MY BAD *what was I thinking?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Eric Rorabaugh
trc65
Bean_counter
Tony
Barb
Mike1950
TimR
2feathers Creative Making
Rocking RP
DLJeffs
Tom Smart
Rob3232
Bob Ireland
Steve in VA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ok so I got behind in this but here's the list...
Bean_counter <-> Rocking RP
Tom Smart <-> Tony
Rob3232 <-> 2feathers Creative Making
TimR <-> DLJeffs
Bob Ireland <-> Steve in VA
trc65 <-> Barb
Mike1950 <-> Eric Rorabaugh​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

And heres the screenshot...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DLJeffs

I win! Oh, this wasn't a contest was it. I win anyway.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> I win! Oh, this wasn't a contest was it. I win anyway.


Yes you did!! I've got some of Tim's work so I can say you did. Then again looking at the matchups, I would say everybody's going to be a winner. 


Except for me and my duck.... well maybe

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> Yes you did!! I've got some of Tim's work so I can say you did. Then again looking at the matchups, I would say everybody's going to be a winner.
> 
> 
> Except for me and my duck.... well maybe


Except for Mike and Eric - they'll just be sending each other wood that they sent to each other last year. I'll trade you framed bird photos for your duck. Don't want you to feel left out.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TimR

Working on @DLJeffs swap item…the wood courtesy of @Nubsnstubs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Yeah baby!! Told you I won! That's going to have the gold inlay and authentic deep water pearl knobs, right? I'm headed to my buddy's shop tomorrow to square up the wood I'm planning to use.


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Except for Mike and Eric - they'll just be sending each other wood that they sent to each other last year. *I'll trade you* framed bird photos for your duck. Don't want you to feel left out.


Now you went and did it! Bartering is against the law for wild ducks. Shhhh there's a wildlife enforcement dude on this forum and he's running this thread

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Now you went and did it! Bartering is against the law for wild ducks. Shhhh there's a wildlife enforcement dude on this forum and he's running this thread


True, but he's a Yankee and kinda slow on the uptake......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR

Hey @DLJeffs , this goes out Tuesday. I forgot to add the gold inlay and pearl knobs..., but did toss in some WB peanuts. I mentioned the wood came from @Nubsnstubs but I forgot to say the wood is eucalyptus, so...The wood is eucalyptus! Its got kind of a beeswing look to the grain, first time I've worked with it. Very chatoyant in keeping with recent topic on same. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Rocking RP

Got to meet @Bean_counter and swapped items and stories. I got a box of goodies and some cherry spindles

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

TimR said:


> Hey @DLJeffs , this goes out Tuesday. I forgot to add the gold inlay and pearl knobs..., but did toss in some WB peanuts. I mentioned the wood came from @Nubsnstubs but I forgot to say the wood is eucalyptus, so...The wood is eucalyptus! Its got kind of a beeswing look to the grain, first time I've worked with it. Very chatoyant in keeping with recent topic on same. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 220825
> 
> View attachment 220826


Yup, really beautiful and something we will put to good use. I have Tim's about 60-70% done.


----------



## Bean_counter

Like Roger said we got to meet up
Yesterday at my place. I got a sweet mallet out of texas ebony and a cherry awl. I’ve already used both! Thanks again Roger @Rocking RP

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Christmas in January!! We received Tim's gift of a custom turned pepper mill today and it's prettier than the photos he posted above. Loaded it with pepper corns and the operation is perfect, smooth and the grind is spot on. It'll assume a position of pride on our table. Thanks Tim. I plan to mail Tim's to him on Monday. Wanted to get one more coat of tung oil on the bottom side. I'll post a pic later.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Wow Doug @DLJeffs ! Just opened my gift from you and I truly feel outdone! Gorgeous cribbage board and etching, many thanks including tossing in cards and pegs and WB peanuts!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Glad you like it, Tim. I hope it brings you and your wife some fun hours. To give credit where due, the olive main board came from Laith (@Whatever5784 ); the spalted walnut came from Eric (@Eric Rorabaugh ); and the curly maple insert was from a bunch of thins I got from Mike (@Mike1950 ). The pegs came from a supplier called The Cribbage Guy. Don't look too close at my work though.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## TimR

Fantastic and really like when using wood obtained on WB!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Yikes I think I forgot this. I can see why... my month gas been beyond insane.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Would anyone be upset if I extend the date a little? It's been too cold to be in the shop with no heat. Supposed to warm up a little coming up. Enough for me to get it the shop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Would anyone be upset if I extend the date a little? It's been too cold to be in the shop with no heat. Supposed to warm up a little coming up. Enough for me to get it the shop.


Other than giving you grief about being a Candy I don't mind

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I would expect no less. From you especially!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Tony said:


> Other than giving you grief about being a Candy I don't mind


I should object as I've been in the shop the last couple days with temps only in the teens, but I understand there are some sensitive people who just can't handle working outside in the winter!  

So, extend as necessary, it's not like we are trying to make sure everything arrives by Christmas or anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> I should object as I've been in the shop the last couple days with temps only in the teens, but I understand there are some sensitive people who just can't handle working outside in the winter!
> 
> So, extend as necessary, it's not like we are trying to make sure everything arrives by Christmas or anything.


I feel you, I've been in the Shop with the door closed all week, been too dam cold to open yet. My box is going out tomorrow though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Tony said:


> I feel you, I've been in the Shop with the door closed all week, been too dam cold to open yet. My box is going out tomorrow though.


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I feel you, I've been in the Shop with the door closed all week, been too dam cold to open yet. My box is going out tomorrow though.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Steve in VA

@Eric Rorabaugh - I've got your back! We Virginians need to stick together but these low teen nights have been killing me as well, especially since I work in my garage. 

I'm still scrambling to get @Bob Ireland package in the mail on time though. 13 - 25 degrees on Saturday and all!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 221528


I've got nothing to add here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA

One gift box headed out the door today on its way to Fulton, NY for @Bob Ireland 

I hope you enjoy it Bob and good luck with the weather this weekend!!


----------



## trc65

Barb's gift to me arrived today, and to say I was surprised was the understatement of the year. It is an extremely thoughtful and generous gift! It is something I had mentioned in various threads as something I was interested in picking up at some time in the future, and that day is today! Really is Christmas in January.





For those of you who don't recognize it, it's the OneWay Easy Core (mini) system. Perfect for some of the locust slabs I've been cutting and also for a bunch of walnut slabs that have been sitting in the shed for a while. 

I can't wait to give it a try, but that is going to have to wait a few days while I finish some other projects. 

Thank You again Barb for this incredible gift!

P.S. just realized I didn't put the clamp block or the wrench in the picture, but it all arrived in perfect shape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Barb's gift to me arrived today, and to say I was surprised was the understatement of the year. It is an extremely thoughtful and generous gift! It is something I had mentioned in various threads as something I was interested in picking up at some time in the future, and that day is today! Really is Christmas in January.
> 
> View attachment 221681
> 
> For those of you who don't recognize it, it's the OneWay Easy Core (mini) system. Perfect for some of the locust slabs I've been cutting and also for a bunch of walnut slabs that have been sitting in the shed for a while.
> 
> I can't wait to give it a try, but that is going to have to wait a few days while I finish some other projects.
> 
> Thank You again Barb for this incredible gift!
> 
> P.S. just realized I didn't put the clamp block or the wrench in the picture, but it all arrived in perfect shape.


Awesome! I'm sure you'll get more use out of it than I did. I got a bigger lathe not long after I bought that so it was just sitting gathering dust and I only used it once myself. :)

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice way to pay it forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony

Got a box from @Tom Smart today. HOLY CRAP!!! He sent me a cutting board that puts everything I've ever are to shame. When my box shows up at your place Tom just throw it in the trash, don't even look in it. I'll send a more appropriate gift down the road. Thank You!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Barb

Tony said:


> Got a box from @Tom Smart today. HOLY CRAP!!! He sent me a cutting board that puts everything I've ever are to shame. When my box shows up at your place Tom just throw it in the trash, don't even look in it. I'll send a more appropriate gift down the road. Thank You!!
> View attachment 221897


That is just gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> I'll send a more appropriate gift down the road. Thank You!!


I’m happy you like it, Tony.

And, please, no additional boxes. Not part of the deal in the original post. I’m sure your exchange will be more than enough.

Reactions: +Karma 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Wow!


----------



## trc65

Spectacular board!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ok guys and gals since the OP can't get his stuff together, I'm going to extend the daye 2 weeks. That should be enough time. Ship by date is now February 11.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Received @Tony ‘s package today (on time with the OP, by the way). It’s great, Tony! If the mail had been just a bit earlier, I would have used it at lunch.

I’m not positive, but I believe he’s messin with me by including the squirrel. Not sure who is worse with the squirrel stuff, Tony or @Mike1950.

Thanks, Tony!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Received @Tony ‘s package today (on time with the OP, by the way). It’s great, Tony! If the mail had been just a bit earlier, I would have used it at lunch.
> 
> I’m not positive, but I believe he’s messin with me by including the squirrel. Not sure who is worse with the squirrel stuff, Tony or @Mike1950.
> 
> Thanks, Tony!
> 
> View attachment 221963


Tom, the squirrel is an oven rack puller.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Yeah, but it’s still a squirrel!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

It will get lots of use, Tony, even though it’s a tree rat ().

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> It will get lots of use, Tony, even though it’s a tree rat ().


They are tasty though, try it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> They are tasty though, try it.


Nah, I feel a responsibility to feed the wildlife.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Nah, I feel a responsibility to feed the wildlife.


That's just fattening them up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> That's just fattening them up.


I believe you misunderstand. I’m fattening up the foxes and the already rather large raccoon. They love squirrel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Ahhh, now I understand!!


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> I believe you misunderstand. I’m fattening up the foxes and the already rather large raccoon. They love squirrel.


Tom used to love watching squirrels in his beautiful yard. That was before they acquired a taste for the wiring in his vehicles. He declared war.. but this was after the squirrels fired the first couple volleys.


----------



## Tom Smart

3 volleys actually, Mike. That’s when the gloves came off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Tom used to love watching squirrels in his beautiful yard. That was before they acquired a taste for the wiring in his vehicles. He declared war.. but this was after the squirrels fired the first couple volleys.


I had a woman buy a squirrel from me for her friend. She had bought a SUV and it sat for a couple months at a summer house, squirrels got in and did $16k for of damage to the wiring, hoses, etc.


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> I had a woman buy a squirrel from me for her friend. She had bought a SUV and it sat for a couple months at a summer house, squirrels got in and did $16k for of damage to the wiring, hoses, etc.


They are evil, evil critters.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tony said:


> I had a woman buy a squirrel from me


So you're selling wildlife now? Should I contact my cohorts down there to start an investigation? I have proof now in your own words. BLACKMAIL TIME!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## trc65

Nice looking projects Tony! Gotta say though, of all the possible shapes for a oven rack puller, the squirrel is great.

BTW, I made the _original_ deadline also. Got Barb's box shipped this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Mine is boxed going out today. It is a miracle I remembered.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb

Tom Smart said:


> Received @Tony ‘s package today (on time with the OP, by the way). It’s great, Tony! If the mail had been just a bit earlier, I would have used it at lunch.
> 
> I’m not positive, but I believe he’s messin with me by including the squirrel. Not sure who is worse with the squirrel stuff, Tony or @Mike1950.
> 
> Thanks, Tony!
> 
> View attachment 221963


I've never heard of or seen an oven rack rack puller. What a great idea! I really like the cheese slicer too. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

What a great box! I got all kinds of wood goodies. The instant hit were the snowmen. They elicited instant squeals from a couple members of the household and got claimed immediately lol. Thank you Tim!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65

You are very welcome. Glad the snowmen we're a hit (and especially glad they survived the trip)! Enjoy the wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I got @Eric Rorabaugh package. He got best of deal. I got hand made stuff. He got wood. Very nice work. I have already had pot called banned from house. I love the small size. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Barb

Mike1950 said:


> I got @Eric Rorabaugh package. He got best of deal. I got hand made stuff. He got wood. Very nice work. I have already had pot called banned from house. I love the small size. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 222311
> 
> View attachment 222312


Very cool! That pen is gorgeous too. Is that buckeye burl?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Barb said:


> Very cool! That pen is gorgeous too. Is that buckeye burl?


Pen is buckeye. Very nice wood and nicely done.
Pot call is maple. And bowl is oak of some Kind.. also there was a quart of apple butter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Pen is buckeye. Very wood and nicely done.
> Pot call is maple. And bowl is oak of some Kind.. also there was a quart of apple butter.


The apple butter is the best part of that, he makes some dang good stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> The apple butter is the best part of that, he makes some dang good stuff!


I forgot it. Disappeared into Kathie's pantry faster than I could say WHAT THE HE...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Received @Tony ‘s package today (on time with the OP, by the way). It’s great, Tony! If the mail had been just a bit earlier, I would have used it at lunch.
> 
> I’m not positive, but I believe he’s messin with me by including the squirrel. Not sure who is worse with the squirrel stuff, Tony or @Mike1950.
> 
> Thanks, Tony!
> 
> View attachment 221963


So Tom, wife and I decided you could alter the shape of the head and easily turn it into a fox if it makes you feel better (or at least sleep better).


----------



## Gdurfey

During this move I knew I had missed a lot of stuff. This is what Woodbarter is all about!!!! Reading through this made my day today!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> So Tom, wife and I decided you could alter the shape of the head and easily turn it into a fox if it makes you feel better (or at least sleep better).


Ha! Yeah, that’s an option, Mark. I could also cut out a Fox and put this in its mouth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bob Ireland

Gift from Steve Saah. Not sure what all the wood species are but the hollow form is exquisite. Thanks Steve.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

I see no eyes in first 2 pics or rays


----------



## Mike1950

Ps. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> I see no eyes in first 2 pics or rays


What post # does your reply go with? Went back 2 pages and nothing popped as it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> What post # does your reply go with? Went back 2 pages and nothing popped as it.


The reason why is I posted to wrong thread ha

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Tom Smart said:


> Ha! Yeah, that’s an option, Mark. I could also cut out a Fox and put this in its mouth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> I see no eyes in first 2 pics or rays

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

DLJeffs said:


>


Oh Yeah!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

There is justice in this crazy world….

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Owww!!! I don't care what animal that happened to, it hurts just to look at it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Got mine from Mike1950. There's no doubt his boxes will make it through the abuse of the USPS. Packed full and GOOD tape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Tony said:


> Got a box from @Tom Smart today. HOLY CRAP!!! He sent me a cutting board that puts everything I've ever are to shame. When my box shows up at your place Tom just throw it in the trash, don't even look in it. I'll send a more appropriate gift down the road. Thank You!!
> View attachment 221897


That’s just sick! I really want to try that, big reason for replacing my belt sander

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Got mine from Mike1950. There's no doubt his boxes will make it through the abuse of the USPS. Packed full and GOOD tape.
> 
> View attachment 222434


Let's see what's inside....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

He's still trying to cut through Mike's tape job!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh we have to show what's inside? Don't be jealous people. LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Arn213

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh we have to show what's inside? Don't be jealous people. LOL
> 
> View attachment 222448
> 
> View attachment 222449
> 
> View attachment 222450


Eric you look like you are planning to build some geetars- I see quilted tops and fretboard material out of Macassar ebony and ziricote. Are you moonlighting? Lol. Very, very nice haul!

Oh don’t let Paolo see the ziricote on the far right as that is the closest to a quartered board I have seen in a very long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh we have to show what's inside? Don't be jealous people. LOL
> 
> View attachment 222448
> 
> View attachment 222449
> 
> View attachment 222450


one on Left is not Ziricote


----------



## Arn213

Mike1950 said:


> one on Left is not Ziricote


The one on the left I thought was macassar ebony- is that mun?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Arn213 said:


> The one on the left I thought was macassar ebony- is that mun?


No I think it is maccasser also. Eric had asked. I had just shoved stuff in that fit in last space

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm happy. Don't have any plans for it yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

TimR said:


> That’s just sick! I really want to try that, big reason for replacing my belt sander


You are outfitted now with your Supermax, Tim.


----------



## DLJeffs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm happy. Don't have any plans for it yet.


I'd be more than happy to help you make a plan for that. Really pretty wood in that box.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA

I got a box today from @Bob Ireland and all I can say is WOW!

There was a new pen, two spindle blanks (sumac and ipe), a spalted maple blank, and then a cherry bowl that is jaw dropping! Not only is the turning in itself spectacular, but the decoration on the rim and the back is superb! You’ve given me great inspiration Bob to try some different techniques as well. Thank you so much and we need you to post more of your work!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> I got a box today from @Bob Ireland and all I can say is WOW!
> 
> There was a new pen, two spindle blanks (sumac and ipe), a spalted maple blank, and then a cherry bowl that is jaw dropping! Not only is the turning in itself spectacular, but the decoration on the rim and the back is superb! You’ve given me great inspiration Bob to try some different techniques as well. Thank you so much and we need you to post more of your work!!
> 
> View attachment 222591
> 
> View attachment 222592
> 
> View attachment 222593
> 
> View attachment 222594


Wow! That is spectacular! Bob definitely needs to post more of his work. :)

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Steve in VA

Barb said:


> Wow! That is spectacular! Bob definitely needs to post more of his work. :)



No doubt, and provide some lessons along the way to go with the pictures!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

Steve in VA said:


> No doubt, and provide some lessons along the way to go with the pictures!


Thank you for the kind words. The pen is Desert Ironwood. The texturing is just a ball bur in a Dremel tool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Beautiful workbob


----------



## Arn213

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm happy. Don't have any plans for it yet.


Ah, someone here has a 3rd guitar going and the back and sides of it would compliment that Macassar ebony fretboard on your left………cough, cough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It was a gift to me. It would be pretty $h!tty to sell it! LOl


----------



## Arn213

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It was a gift to me. It would be pretty $h!tty to sell it! LOl


Oh and I didn’t say you have to sell it or regift it (oh pretend you didn't hear that from me and it was a subliminal voluntary whisper from the universe). You can exchange gifts with that guy building a guitar- that is allowed right?

The “gift that gives on giving”. I am expecting Mike to give me an emoji whacking…..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Why are you all laughing? I think that's a heckuva an idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whatever5784

DLJeffs said:


> Glad you like it, Tim. I hope it brings you and your wife some fun hours. To give credit where due, the olive main board came from Laith (@Whatever5784 ); the spalted walnut came from Eric (@Eric Rorabaugh ); and the curly maple insert was from a bunch of thins I got from Mike (@Mike1950 ). The pegs came from a supplier called The Cribbage Guy. Don't look too close at my work though.
> 
> View attachment 221522


I missed this somehow, that looks good! great job with that!


----------



## DLJeffs

Whatever5784 said:


> I missed this somehow, that looks good! great job with that!


Thanks Laith. That olive is beautiful. I still have another board and a couple smaller blanks to put to good use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

